# Dither fish that eats frys?



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

There's a lot of hiding places, so I'm trying to stay away from dividers, if I can. I would like to keep my Convict frys in check and also help with the aggression. I am wondering what type of fish will work as dithers that will also eat the frys. And how many for a school?

20 gal, 1 male, 2 female Convicts. The male guards the frys and chases after both females.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Gone Fishing

thats like saying am bored so lemme starve a lion for a few months and then walk into the cage!  the convicts will systematically take the dither fish out if they come close to eating the fry! i just lost a barb to my firemouths and they just spawned! Cons are WAY meaner than Firemouths

yes, you can get dither fish that will eventually get a few fry but you are dealing with convicts. these guys are mean and to quote Lohachata; "They will put the hurting on an elephant if they could get out!". 

Use a divider i would suggest and let nature take its course.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, the male is the aggressive one... towards both females. I'm trying to redirect the aggression elsewhere, as well as control the frys. Maybe "target fish" would be a better term to use.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

My advise would be to have only the convict pair in the tank. No dithers. The adult convicts will eventually eat the fry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know ron..not even my piranhas would eat convict fry...


----------

